# Spam über UDP Port 1026 für Winfix32.com



## advisor (21 Januar 2006)

```
[**] BAD-TRAFFIC udp port 0 traffic [**]
01/21-14:58:57.492779 0:F:B5:B:75:EC -> 0:D:88:6F:6F:E8 type:0x800 len:0x211
190.121.25.178:0 -> X.X.X.X:1026 UDP TTL:56 TOS:0x0 ID:0 IpLen:20 DgmLen:515 DF
Len: 487
04 00 78 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ..x.............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F8 91 7B 5A 00 FF D0 11  ..........{Z....
A9 B2 00 C0 4F B6 E6 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....O...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 94 01 00 00 00 00  ................
0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 53 59 53 54  ............SYST
45 4D 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  EM......#.......
23 00 00 00 41 4C 45 52 54 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  #...ALERT.......
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3E 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  ........>.......
3E 01 00 00 53 54 4F 50 21 20 57 49 4E 44 4F 57  >...STOP! WINDOW
53 20 52 45 51 55 49 52 45 53 20 49 4D 4D 45 44  S REQUIRES IMMED
49 41 54 45 20 41 54 54 45 4E 54 49 4F 4E 2E 0A  IATE ATTENTION..
0A 57 69 6E 64 6F 77 73 20 68 61 73 20 66 6F 75  .Windows has fou
6E 64 20 43 52 49 54 49 43 41 4C 20 53 59 53 54  nd CRITICAL SYST
45 4D 20 45 52 52 4F 52 53 2E 0A 0A 54 6F 20 66  EM ERRORS...To f
69 78 20 74 68 65 20 65 72 72 6F 72 73 20 70 6C  ix the errors pl
65 61 73 65 20 64 6F 20 74 68 65 20 66 6F 6C 6C  ease do the foll
6F 77 69 6E 67 3A 0A 31 2E 20 44 6F 77 6E 6C 6F  owing:.1. Downlo
61 64 20 52 65 67 69 73 74 72 79 20 43 6C 65 61  ad Registry Clea
6E 65 72 20 66 72 6F 6D 3A 20 77 77 77 2E 77 69  ner from: [url]www.wi[/url]
6E 66 69 78 33 32 2E 63 6F 6D 0A 32 2E 20 49 6E  nfix32.com.2. In
73 74 61 6C 6C 20 52 65 67 69 73 74 72 79 20 43  stall Registry C
6C 65 61 6E 65 72 0A 33 2E 20 52 75 6E 20 52 65  leaner.3. Run Re
67 69 73 74 72 79 20 43 6C 65 61 6E 65 72 0A 34  gistry Cleaner.4
2E 20 52 65 62 6F 6F 74 20 79 6F 75 72 20 63 6F  . Reboot your co
6D 70 75 74 65 72 0A 46 41 49 4C 55 52 45 20 54  mputer.FAILURE T
4F 20 41 43 54 20 4E 4F 57 20 4D 41 59 20 4C 45  O ACT NOW MAY LE
41 44 20 54 4F 20 44 41 54 41 20 4C 4F 53 53 20  AD TO DATA LOSS 
41 4E 44 20 43 4F 52 52 55 50 54 49 4F 4E 21 0A  AND CORRUPTION!.
0A 00 00 00 00 00 00                             .......

=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
```


----------

